# Apache Kills Taliban IED Emplacers



## tomahawk6 (10 Aug 2009)

Apache takes out taliban IED team along a rode in Zabul province.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBHNWsBBjC8&eurl


----------



## PanaEng (10 Aug 2009)

Ah, pink mist!
The second guy probably got it from the first blast.


----------



## basrah (11 Aug 2009)

Awesome video. I am impressed with how detailed they were to ensure these punks were actually laying an IED and not.... well doing whatever someone else digging in the road at midnight may be doing.

I can certainly attest that there is nothing more re-assuring than the sound of a hellfire from either an apache or banshee flying overhead. Would love to meet one of those pilots in a bar and buy him a beer.


----------



## Loachman (11 Aug 2009)

There is no rush in those engagements, and plenty of time to eliminate doubt.

Banshee, by the way, is a callsign. They were replaced by c/s Azrael (the Islamic Angel of Death) during my tour. The aircraft flown by both is the OH58D Kiowa Warrior.

As for "the second guy probably got it from the first blast", don't count on it too much. I watched "Mr Lucky" stagger away from a Hellfire blast and a couple of 500 lb bomb blasts - right out of the flashes. He probably didn't know where he was, what he was doing, or even who he was after the first, and was probably hearing nothing but the busy signal, but he was still on his feet and moving.


----------



## Fusaki (11 Aug 2009)




----------



## brihard (11 Aug 2009)

Someone here must remember the hot-sounding pilot under the 'banshee' callsign? She was our favourite guardian angel. One can imagine why, when you're crammed into an RG and listening to that over the speakers. Never did find out who she was...The soldiers of 3-08 will never forget you, Banshee. 

I quite liked the irony of the 'Azrael' callsign, too. that one was appropriate.

Honestly, those Kiowa pilots were awesome. We had them for the majority of our convoys, and they were fantastic about heading up ahead and checking things out for us. I'm confident that they saved lives. The same props go out to the UAV guys. It's comforting knowing what's up there.


----------



## Loachman (11 Aug 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> The same props go out to the UAV guys. It's comforting knowing what's up there.



Thanks.

It was a boring job, and generally frustrating due to the equipment that we were using, lower level of visible result than we expected, and a few other things that I shall not get into here, but also satisfying.

The Flight was blessed with some absolutely magnificent people who worked sheer magic at times in order to get something up and, despite the lack of visible results, we knew that we were making a decent contribution to the overall effort and there are a few guys and girls still with us who might otherwise not have been. I started out as an Infantryman, in much simpler times, so I fully understand what you do and under what circumstances, and that has always been my prime motivation.

Your comment means more than you know.


----------



## Jammer (11 Aug 2009)

You sooo missed the hottest helo pilot...
I saw her in the TOC once...Midnight Rambler can back me up on this one.
She was a pretty good shot with rockets and .50s when SP Lakokhel was getting smacked around last October.


----------



## Jammer (11 Aug 2009)

Loachman:
From me as well.
Thank You to everyone at TUAV. You made us feel loved


----------



## Loachman (11 Aug 2009)

So long as you didn't feel that way on Thursdays.

As for your previous comment, they ate in the same mess.

There was a nice Reaper chick as well.


----------



## Jammer (11 Aug 2009)

Jammer like Reaper..
Reaper make two kabooms close to me one night (early Nov if memory serves).
I saw the porn when I got back to KAF before HLTA


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Aug 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It was a boring job, and generally frustrating due to the equipment that we were using, lower level of visible result than we expected, and a few other things that I shall not get into here, but also satisfying.



But at least they were easy to land  ;D



			
				Jammer said:
			
		

> You sooo missed the hottest helo pilot...



She and her partner used to land at our far west slice of heaven regularly as a pit stop.  They always had a huge grin on their faces, like nobody was having more fun than them.


----------



## Loachman (11 Aug 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> like nobody was having more fun than them.



If anybody was, I cannot imagine who they would be.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Aug 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> There was a *nice * Reaper chick as well.


*ahem*
That was HOT Reaper Chick, as we named her.  When she came to the TOC, for some reason, EVERYBODY came to the TOC.  When she went to smoke, EVERYBODY went to smoke.  I can't imagine why  >


----------



## Loachman (12 Aug 2009)

You should have asked her. I bet that SHE knew why.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2009)

Maybe this should be moved to Radio Chatter?  Or PMs?   :


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe this should be moved to Radio Chatter?  Or PMs?   :


 
Sorry.  Back on topic:
Yes, aviation (and other) elements are vital in keeping the roads safe.


----------



## brihard (12 Aug 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> Sorry.  Back on topic:
> Yes, aviation (and other) elements are vital in keeping the roads safe.



And the positive impact on morale that tactical aviation, uh, 'assets' makes cannot be underestimated.  :nod:


----------

